# Happiness is



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

.... a 'poo to come home to


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You can't beat been ambushed by a poo when your home 
Lovely picture, I'm thinking it's dot getting the Lizzie love?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

No, it is Kiki - Kiki is very much Lizzie ' s dog


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Beautiful photo!! 

I was away for the weekend and I got picked up on Sunday night at the airport with the Nuts in the car. I travelled for 40 mins with the 2 of them standing up on my lap and kissing my face. The best welcome, ever!!

I have great memories of going home from school and having the same welcome from our poodle


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Peanut said:


> Beautiful photo!!
> 
> I was away for the weekend and I got picked up on Sunday night at the airport with the Nuts in the car. I travelled for 40 mins with the 2 of them standing up on my lap and kissing my face. The best welcome, ever!!
> 
> I have great memories of going home from school and having the same welcome from our poodle


I love how you refer to them collectively as "the nuts"


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> .... a 'poo to come home to



Lizzie and Tia are so lucky! This is how Jasper greets Tia every day from school. He talks to her too. He makes little yawn noises, like he's saying, "I missed you" nothing bets a cuddly Poo! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It makes home time really the best time 
Kiki greets everyone but she has a special bounce for Liz, They play together and snuggle together. Lucky girl.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lucky girl indeed, lucky poo too!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I love how you refer to them collectively as "the nuts"


Lol.yes, I find it a good description as they are just....nuts in all the sense of the word 

I think Marzi started using that collective name!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lovely picture Marzi, Oliver is away with the school this week, Dudley is spending more time than usual laying on the front door mat, wonder if he is waiting for him to come home?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Dudley, I suspect Oliver is having much too much fun to miss Dud much, but the reunion when he gets back will be wonderful


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

That's why Dawns been dressing Dudley up, she's got extra time on her hands! Hehehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> That's why Dawns been dressing Dudley up, she's got extra time on her hands! Hehehe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha, well that was done during school time anyway!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It brightened my day mixed in with all the moaning posts on Facebook 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

